# Falsche Sitzposition - Rückenschmerzen



## Juuro (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich hab mein MTB jetzt ca. nen dreiviertel Jahr. Immer mal wieder habe ich Kreuzschmerzen. Genauer gesagt sind die Schmerzen ungefähr auf Höhe des Schulterblatts an der Wirbelsäule. Das zeiht dann über die Schulter an den Armen runter bis an den Handknöchel. Es tritt immer mal wieder auf, und in letzter zeit stärker, habe ich den Eindruck. 

So sitze ich auf meinem Bike:




Ich habe ein Cube LTD CC mit einem 20" Rahmen. Ich hab eine Schritthöhe von 83 cm und bin nur gute 180 cm groß, das würde ja eigentlich eher einem 18" Rahmen entsprechen. Allerdings hatte ich damals beim Probefahren das Gefühl das 18" eindeutig zu klein ist. Jetzt mache ich mir Sorgen ob 18" nicht vielleicht doch besser gewesen wäre.

Kann man da irgendwas optimieren? Sattel höher, tiefer oder den Vorbau verkürzen? Oder brauche ich eigentlich doch nen kleineren Rahmen?

Für ein paar fundierte Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar. Die Schmerzen sind nämlich echt nervig und ich habe leider kaum Ahnung/Erfahrung wie ich das beheben kann!

Viele Grüße, Juuro


----------



## M202 (13. Januar 2010)

Für mich sieht der Rahmen nicht zu klein aus, ich finde sogar, dass das Oberrohr zu kurz ist, (ist der Sattel schon ganz hinten?). Die Haltung, speziell die des Rückens, scheint leicht verkrümmt zu sein. Wie lang ist den der Vorbau (ich schätze mal bereits >100mm)?
Vieleicht kann man da mal ansetzen, z.B. mit einem Syntace VRO (verstellbar).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (13. Januar 2010)

Bike sieht aus so aus als ob es passt.

Nur der Lenker sieht so aus als ob er "hochgedreht" ist.
So das die Arme nach innen gebogen werden.

Der Lenker müsste "flacher" sein.
Schau dir mal meine Fotos (wo ich auf den Rad sitze) an, vielleicht weist du dann was ich meine.:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/17609

Die Schrauben am Vorbau lockern und den Lenker zu dir hin drehen, so das die Enden fast waagerecht stehen. Schrauben wieder festdrehen.
Dann die Befestigungsschrauben von der Bremse und der Schaltung lösen.
Bremse und Schaltung so einstellen das wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt und die Arme / Handgelenke mit den Finger gerade ausstreckst, der Bremshebel an den Fingern anliegt.
Die Schrauben von Bremse und Schaltung nur so fest anziehen, das sich beides zusammen noch mit Kraft drehen lassen. Damit vermeidest du das der Bremshebel bei einem Sturz abbricht.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich denke nicht, dass es unbedingt am Rad selbst liegt. Natürlich kann das sein, vielleicht echt mal den Vorbau tauschen oder so was aber ich denke in erster Linie wird Deine Muskulatur nicht ausreichend an den entsprechenden Stellen entwickelt sein. Die "verhärten" dann im laufe der Ausfahrt und folglich hast Du Schmerzen. Kann es denn eventuell auch sein, dass Du immer mit nem schwer gepackten Rucksack fährst? Eine Trinkblase und Gepäck können ja schnell mal über 5 kg wiegen. Treibst Du denn sonst Sport? Denn wenn Du "nur" einmal in der Woche aufs Rad steigst und eine längere Strecke fährst, dann denke ich, ist es relativ normal einen ziependen Nacken zu bekommen.
Aus der Ferne betrachtet ist so was immer schwierig zu beurteilen finde ich. Durchforste doch mal Literatur bzgl. Kräftigungsübungen des Rückens für Radsportler. In der aktuellen Bike ist auch ein Artikel darüber, geschrieben von Sabine Spitz.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg und wenig Schmerzen weiterhin!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Onni (13. Januar 2010)

Kräftigen und locker auf dem Bike sitzen. Ab und an aus dem Sattel gehen oder freihändig fahren. Und mach den Ständer ab und räum den Keller auf.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Januar 2010)

Den Eindruck, dass das Bike zu groß sein könnte, habe ich auch nicht. 
Die Lenker-/Vorbau-Einheit würde mich mal "in groß" interessieren. Da kann doch recht viel falsch sein und man sieht recht wenig. Es scheint mir sogar eine Syntace-VRO-Einheit zu sein?!? Im großen Bild sieht es fast so aus.

Die Brems- und Schalteinheiten scheinen ergonomisch richtig angebracht zu sein. Vielleicht ziehen die Schmerzen auch von den Händen in die Schulterpartie? Dann könnten ergonomische Griffe von Ergon helfen. Ich fahr' selbst keine, aber sie sollen ja dem ein oder anderen helfen.

Die Sattelposition würde ich auch mal in meine Überlegungen einbeziehen. Verschieb' den Sattel doch mal in die eine oder andere Richtung, fahr' ein paar Kilometer und schau', wie du dich fühlst.

Wenn du vor deiner MTB-Zeit viel Trekking- oder normales Rad gefahren bist, kann es natürlich auch sein, dass du dich erstmal an die doch etwas gestrecktere MTB-Körperhaltung gewöhnen musst. Nur so eine Idee ...
Dann könnte es helfen, gezielt die untere Rückenmuskulatur in der Mucki-Bude zu stärken.

Es gibt auch professionelle Anpassungen deines Bikes an deinen Körper. Google da mal, falls es in Frage kommt.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass der Vorbau etwas kürzer und höher sein müsste. Achte beim Fahren auch darauf, keinen Rundrücken zu haben. Und Monotonie ist ganz gefährlich, also lieber häufiger während langer Anstiege etc. in den Wiegetrittwechseln .


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Januar 2010)

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen was die Ursache für deine Nackenbeschwerden sein kann.
Hast du an deinem Helm einen Schirm vorne?





Sowas wie an dem?

Da musst du den Kopf zu sehr heben, um  darunter durchzusehen.
Mach den Schirm mal ab.


----------



## M202 (13. Januar 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen was die Ursache für deine Nackenbeschwerden sein kann.
> Hast du an deinem Helm einen Schirm vorne?
> 
> ..........
> ...



So gestreckt sieht mir die Haltung auf dem Foto eigentlich nicht aus!
Aber klar, soll er mal checken.

Die Vorschläge mit dem verdrehten Lenker, bzw. Ergogriffe probieren gefallen gut. 

Ich leide derzeit selbst an einem zu kleinen/kurzen Rahmen und möchte intuitiv immer ein Stück weiter nach vorne Greifen. Vielleicht probierst du mal so (in die Luft Greifen) eine entspanntere Haltung auszuloten. 

Wie ist denn das Einsatzgebiet, bei der Sattelstellung (Ich tippe auf weit hinten)? Ich denke ich mal wenig steil bergauf, oder?


----------



## Juuro (13. Januar 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten! 

Der Sattel ist schon ganz hinten, ja.

Der Vorbau (120mm) und Lenker sind Easton EA30, ist also keine Syntace-VRO-Einheit und sieht so aus:


 


Stimmt das so? Vielleicht sollte ich mal einen 90mm Vorbau testen!?

Ich mache sonst eigentlich (noch) keinen Sport. Aber ich fahr auch nicht nur einmal pro Woche. Mindestens drei mal die Woche. Zumindest momentan und im Sommer noch mehr. Wobei ich bis Ende Dezember quasi über nen Monat garnicht gefahren bin. Vielleicht muss sich da auch einfach wieder bissl mehr Muskulatur bilden?!

Ich fahre meistens ohne Rucksack und habe auch keinen Helm mit Schild.


----------



## jojogte (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal eine Zeit lang Rückenschmerzen. Da ich nur Biken war und sonst nichts gemacht habe wurde der Rücken, laut meinem Orthopäden, nicht ausreichend gestärkt bzw. war zu schwach. Ergo ein paar mal die Woche 5 oder 10 min Rückentraining am Abend und ab da wurde es deutlich besser. Vlt. bringts dir ja auch was.

mfg jojo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M202 (13. Januar 2010)

Juuro schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten!
> 
> Der Sattel ist schon ganz hinten, ja.
> 
> ...



Warum dann nicht den Sattel weiter nach vorne?


----------



## apoptygma (13. Januar 2010)

Also für mich schaut das auch recht passig aus  

Muskulatur solltest Du, gerade im Oberkörper, sowieso nach Möglichkeit seprarat noch aufbauen.

Ich hatte, als ich mein Stumpy bekam, auch die erste Zeit Probleme mit oberen Rücken/Nackenbereich. Aber ich sitze auch noch weitaus gestreckter würde sich sagen (17" bei 1,68). Seit ich noch mind. 1 mal die Woche separat Krafttraining mache (ich habe dazu auch noch nen sitzenden Job), habe ich keine Probleme mehr. Butterfly reverse, Schulterpresse, Klimmzüge.....das alles is ne feine Sache für den Rücken (Bauch dabei micht vergessen )


----------



## Marc B (13. Januar 2010)

Klar, an deiner Muskulatur solltest du arbeiten, super Tipps dafür:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...akob-fuglsangs-beste-tipps.201621.2.htm?skip=

Den 90 mm Vorbau würde ich probieren. Die Umstellung auf kürzere Vorbauten hat mir damals sehr geholfen, als ich immer Rückenprobleme bekommen habe.


----------



## checker74 (14. Januar 2010)

Hi,

versuch mal den Sqlab 316 Lenker mit Ergon Griffen. Der Lenker ist um 16grad nach hinten gebogen und deine Handgelenke werden dadurch nicht abgeknickt,somit bleibt die Blutzufuhr gewährleistet und wird nicht abgeknickt. 
In Kombination mit den Ergon Griffen die eine große Auflagefläche haben und somit die Belastung auf die komplette Hand und nicht nur auf einen Punkt verteilt wird dir das mit grosser Sicherheit helfen.


----------



## flyingscot (14. Januar 2010)

checker74 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> versuch mal den Sqlab 316 Lenker mit Ergon Griffen. Der Lenker ist um 16grad nach hinten gebogen und deine Handgelenke werden dadurch nicht abgeknickt,somit bleibt die Blutzufuhr gewährleistet und wird nicht abgeknickt.
> In Kombination mit den Ergon Griffen die eine große Auflagefläche haben und somit die Belastung auf die komplette Hand und nicht nur auf einen Punkt verteilt wird dir das mit grosser Sicherheit helfen.



Dieser Theorie kann ich nicht ganz folgen. Ich habe Anfang des Jahrens von einem 12 Grad Lenker absichtlich auf einen breiteren 9 Grad Lenker umgerüstet, weil ich durch den stark gekröpften Lenker die Hände entweder extra anwinkeln musste (ähnlich wie bei einer Computertastatur), oder die Außenhand stärker als die Innenhand belastet wurde. Die Theorie funktioniert nur dann, wenn man mit durchgestreckten Armen fährt, ich fahre aber mit deutlich nach außen gewinkelten Ellenbogen, so wie die meisten. Und die Ergongriffe flogen bei mir nach ein paar Tagen wieder runter: Die Hände verkrampften sich bei ruppigeren Abfahrten, weil ich die Griffe nicht mehr ausreichend weit umgreifen konnte (obwohl ich große Hände habe).

Ich vermute das Problem des TE eher in der grundsätzlichen Sitzgeometrie, weil es ungewohnt ist. Daher am besten etwas aufrechter sitzen, weniger Sattelüberhöhung. Realisiert werden kann beides mit einem kürzeren und ggf. steileren Vorbau. Zurückrüsten kann man ja immer noch. VRO ist zwar ganz nett, das günstige Eco-System gibts aber nur mit 12 Grad Kröpfung bei nur 63cm Lenkerbreite. Habe ich bis vor kurzem benutzt... siehe oben.


----------



## Dr.Sys (14. Januar 2010)

Ständer am Rad und Schlappen an - zu zerreißt mein kleines MTB-Herz...

Aber im Ernst. Ich hatte zu Beginn meiner (intensiveren) MTB-Karriere ähnliche Beschwerden. Vorher kaum Sport getrieben und von Haus aus einen Rundrücken --> Schulterschmerzen, Verspannung im oberen Rücken, schmerzende Handgelenke, eingeschlafene Finger beim biken, usw.

Abhilfe geschaffen haben 2 Maßnahmen:

1. Biogrips 
potthäßlich aber funktionell - heute gibts dafür hübschere, aber teure Ergons

2. Liegestütze
Und zwar regelmäßig mehrmals am Tag.  Ich hab irgendwann angefangen, bei jedem Toilettengang Liegestütze auf dem Badewannenrand zu machen (is nicht so anstrengend)  
Klingt ein bißchen doof, hat aber echt was gebracht. Nebenbei sind die Schmerzen durch krummes Vormbildschirmsitzen ebenfalls verschwunden.

Try it....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. Januar 2010)

..120 er vorbau ab - 90er dran ....da allein müsste schon helfen ....


----------



## checker74 (15. Januar 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Dieser Theorie kann ich nicht ganz folgen. Ich habe Anfang des Jahrens von einem 12 Grad Lenker absichtlich auf einen breiteren 9 Grad Lenker umgerüstet, weil ich durch den stark gekröpften Lenker die Hände entweder extra anwinkeln musste (ähnlich wie bei einer Computertastatur), oder die Außenhand stärker als die Innenhand belastet wurde. Die Theorie funktioniert nur dann, wenn man mit durchgestreckten Armen fährt, ich fahre aber mit deutlich nach außen gewinkelten Ellenbogen, so wie die meisten. Und die Ergongriffe flogen bei mir nach ein paar Tagen wieder runter: Die Hände verkrampften sich bei ruppigeren Abfahrten, weil ich die Griffe nicht mehr ausreichend weit umgreifen konnte (obwohl ich große Hände habe).
> 
> Ich vermute das Problem des TE eher in der grundsätzlichen Sitzgeometrie, weil es ungewohnt ist. Daher am besten etwas aufrechter sitzen, weniger Sattelüberhöhung. Realisiert werden kann beides mit einem kürzeren und ggf. steileren Vorbau. Zurückrüsten kann man ja immer noch. VRO ist zwar ganz nett, das günstige Eco-System gibts aber nur mit 12 Grad Kröpfung bei nur 63cm Lenkerbreite. Habe ich bis vor kurzem benutzt... siehe oben.


 


Wenn ich viel bergab fahre dann is klar das ich keinen "großen Griff" nehme , wie du gesagt hast, den kann man nicht mehr umgreifen. Aber ansonsten ist Druckverteilung immer besser als Druck auf einer kleinen Stelle.

Hier mal ein links wo dies wirklich gut beschrieben ist.

Griffe:
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/ergonomics

Lenker:
http://www.sq-lab.com/content/view/76/210/lang,de/

Grüsse


----------



## Isar 1 (15. Januar 2010)

Für zügiges fahren im Gelände gehören die Ellbogen ordentlich nach außen.
Das wird aber nur wenig über die Biegung des Lenkers nach hinten bestimmt sondern über die bislang kaum beachtete Biegung nach oben, ich meine nicht die Erhöhung.

Die Biegung nach hinten z.B. die 16° bei SQlab ändert lediglich die Handstellung, sodass der Übergang Unterarm - Hand gerade ist, die Ellbogenposition sollte das gar nicht ändern. 

Der Lenker läuft übrigens beim Fahren ziemlich schräg durch die Hand, wenn man einen Lenker im Laden bzw. ohne Rad  in der Hand hält greift man diesen meist so, dass er nahezu parallel zu den Fingerknöcheln lauft also ganz anders als in der Praxis. 
Deswegen sind viele der Meinung das 6° Biegung nach hinten ausreichend ist, stimmt aber nicht.

Ich finde 12° bis 16° optimal dann kann man den Lenker ganz locker greifen und kriegt wenig Belastung auf die Handgelenke, was bei hoher Geschwindigkeit schonmal ganz schön rumpeln kann.

Griffe müssten eigentlich oben rund an der Seite platt und vorne und unten eckig sein. Schaut mal die Finger an die sind mal richtig eckig.
Wenn einer sagt er ist mit ergonomischen Griffen mit großem Flügel wie Ergon oder SQlab oder sogar mit Biogrip  schnell im Gelände unterwegs dann lügt er, die gehören ans Trekkingrad.


----------



## Audix (15. Januar 2010)

Das Meißte ist schon gesagt.
Rahmen scheint zu passen.
Sitzposition könnte etwas aufrechter.
Also kürzerer Vorbau.
Was Lenkerüberhöhung angeht scheint er ein gesundes Mittelmaß gefunden zu haben.
Der Upsweep scheint mir ganz schön heftig zu sein bei dem Lenker?
Ich persönlich würde beim nächsten Lenker (prä Easton EA70 ´09),
wieder Wert auf einen mit möglichst wenig Upsweep legen.
Hat da jemand einen Tipp?
Ich kenne die Beschwerden auch!
Der Tipp mit den Liegestützen ist gut!
Ich bin vom F99 in 100mm, auf den Superforce mit 75mm umgestiegen und hab es nicht bereut.
Druck auf dem Vorderrad reicht noch aus für meine Fahrtechnik.
Aber ich würde gerne noch etwas nach oben kommen.
Den Superforce gibts ja jetzt auch mit 20°. Aber das wäre mir schon wieder zu hoch...
Naja die Geschichte geht halt wenn man Pech hat sehr lange. 
Ich meine damit die komplette Sitzposition inklusive perfektem Sattel, Sattelposition etc...
Die SchaltBremsanlage könnte evtl noch etwas hoch gedreht werden?

Viel Erfolg!
Greetz, Gary


----------



## Juuro (18. Januar 2010)

So, heute war ich mal wieder knapp zwei Stunden fahren. Eine sehr ähnliche Strecke wie am 12. Seit dem 13. hab ich schön jeden Abend die Rückenmuskeln trainiert und auch alles gedehnt. zusätzlich hab ich mehrmals täglich Liegestützen gemacht. Außerdem habe ich meinen Sattel von ganz hinten nach ganz vorne geschoben.

Resultat: Fast keine Schmerzen. Direkt nach dem Fahren hat sich der Rücken noch leicht komisch angefühlt. Aber jetzt spühre ich nichts mehr.

Danke für die vielen Tipps! Sie habens gebracht!


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Januar 2010)

...obwohl der sattel weder ganz hinten , noch ganz vorne sein sollte - er sollte eigentlich ziemlih mittig steh´n ... aber egal , wenn es jetzt so passt , is ja gut !! greez , k.


----------



## Juuro (18. Januar 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...obwohl der sattel weder ganz hinten , noch ganz vorne sein sollte - er sollte eigentlich ziemlih mittig steh´n ... aber egal , wenn es jetzt so passt , is ja gut !! greez , k.



Ich kann ja noch bissl rumprobieren. Was hat es denn für Nachteile wenn der Sattel ganz vorne oder ganz hinten ist?


----------



## Schildbürger (19. Januar 2010)

Na ja die Sattelposition richtet sich nach den Maßen deiner Beine.
Sonst bekommst du nachher Kniebeschwerden.
http://fahrrad-workshop-sprockhoevel.de/Sitzposition_radfahren.htm

Erst wenn die Sitzposition stimmt, ändert man etwas an der Lenkerposition.
Wobei aber jeder gewisse Vorlieben hat.


----------



## Audix (19. Januar 2010)

Das hat es mit Sattel vorne oder hinten auf sich!


----------



## Aragonion (15. Februar 2010)

Hatte auf meinem alten Hardtail auch oft massig Schmerzen im Kreutz grad nachdem Ich den Deuter Rucksack eine Weile fuhr mit Rückenprotektor gegen den Man immer anarbeiten muste nach unten (kamm damit kaum runter) .
Hab daher einfach den Vorbau Radikal kürzer macht von 13 auf 4,5 cm und die Gabel getauscht gegen eine mit 5 cm mehr Federweg + 2 Zoll Rise Lenker 
Nun gehts auch mit meinem dicken Rundrücken und Hohlkreutz aka Tiefgarage wieder 

http://s7b.directupload.net/file/d/2071/sdclf6gu_jpg.htm

Für die Stadt reichts und ansonsten fahr Ich eh nur noch Fullie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich war im Dezember bei einem "Profi", und hab mir meine MTB und Rennrad eistellen lassen - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.

Der Sattel gehört natürlich auf die richtige länge eingestellt , klar. 

Meine beiden Sättel wurden so eingestellt, das diese leicht nach hinten hängen, so ca. 5 mm. das bewirkt, das das Becken nicht nach vorne kippt und somit das Gewicht des Körpers mit dem Händen/Schultern gestützt werden muß. Probiers mal 

Schöne Grüße

hans


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Februar 2010)

Dr.Sys schrieb:


> .....
> 1. Biogrips
> potthäßlich aber funktionell - heute gibts dafür hübschere, aber teure Ergons....


 
Word, bevor man die Geldbörse komplett aufmacht, helfen manchmal schon anständige Griffe


----------



## flyingscot (16. Februar 2010)

Hans schrieb:


> Meine beiden Sättel wurden so eingestellt, das diese leicht nach hinten hängen, so ca. 5 mm. das bewirkt, das das Becken nicht nach vorne kippt und somit das Gewicht des Körpers mit dem Händen/Schultern gestützt werden muß



... und führt bei sehr vielen Leuten dann zu Durchblutungsstörungen im Genitalbereich, na wers mag...


----------



## Hans (16. Februar 2010)

mit dem richtigen Sattel nicht. Ich fahre den Specialized Phenom, mit dem hab ich keine Probleme. Zuvor hatte ich den Fizik Aliante, den hab ich stark nach vorne geneigt und trotzdem ist nach einiger Zeit taubes Gefühl aufgetreten.

Schöne Grüße

Hans


----------



## flyingscot (16. Februar 2010)

Hans schrieb:


> mit dem richtigen Sattel nicht. Ich fahre den Specialized Phenom, mit dem hab ich keine Probleme. Zuvor hatte ich den Fizik Aliante, den hab ich stark nach vorne geneigt und trotzdem ist nach einiger Zeit taubes Gefühl aufgetreten.
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> 
> Hans



Auch der Phenom hat eine ganz normale Sattelnase und wenn diese höher ist, als der Rest drückts schon recht deutlich. Und zwar nicht im beim Phenom entlasteten Dammbereich sondern, sondern direkt am Gemächt 

Aber es hängt sehr stark von der Lenkerhöhe ab: wenn man quasi mit Lenkerüberhöhung fährt (-> Hollandrad) und dadurch sehr aufrecht, dann gibt es keine Probleme. Sobald aber der Lenker unter dem Sattelniveau liegt, macht eine erhöhte Sattelnase für mich keinen Sinn. Mal sitzt dann quasi auf dem vorderen Dammbereich, das entlastet zwar die Sitzknochen, aber kann eben die Durchblutung behinden. Ich bevorzuge das reine Sitzen auf den Sitzknochen.

Aber wenns bei dir hilft... jeder ist anders.

Am Enduro hab ich den Phenom SL waagerecht montiert bei 3 bis 0cm (je nach Gabelabsenkung) Sattelüberhöhung, am CC-Racer einen SLR TT leicht nach vorne geneigt bei ca. 7cm Sattelüberhöhung. Den Phenom hab ich nur gekauft, weil ich einen breiten, harten Racesattel suchte, der SLR ist mir für die aufrechte, kompakte Sitzposition auf dem Enduro zu schmal.


----------



## Juuro (16. Februar 2010)

Hans schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich war im Dezember bei einem "Profi", und hab mir meine MTB und Rennrad eistellen lassen - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen.



Wo findet man denn so einen "Profi"?


----------



## Hans (16. Februar 2010)

www.radsport-buchstaller.de

Ich fahr die Satteleinstellung auch auf dem Rennrad, und da ist der Lenker deutlich unterm Sattel.


----------



## batman11 (4. März 2010)

Hallo wenn die Schmerzen bis in die Hände gehn würde ich auf jeden Fall mal vom Doc abchecken lassen ob die Bandscheiben OK sind . Hört sich(liest sich ) auch nach Bandscheibenproblem an. Ansonsten kann auch Rücken und spezielles Krafttraining helfen.


----------



## sap (25. März 2010)

Möchte den Fred mal kurz mit einer ähnlichen Problematik anwärmen, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand einen Tipp.

Ich fahre ein 08er Cube Stereo in 20". Das bei einer Körpergröße von 190 und einer Schrittlänge von 89. Mir wurde damals gesagt, wenn ich eher trail-orientiert bin, könnte ich auch zu 18" greifen, sonst eher 20". Es wurde ja dann letzteres und die meiste Zeit komme ich damit auch zurecht. ABER: Wenn ich längere Anstiege habe, habe ich ab 30min+ Rückenschmerzen. Relativ weit unten, intuitiv würde ich sagen zwischen Nieren und Steißbein und eher links und rechts der Wirbelsäule, nicht nur zentral. Bin mir dabei nicht so ganz sicher, es scheint einfach der ganze untere Rückenbereich Ärger zu machen.
Wenn ich dann versuche den Rücken grade durchzudrücken, die Fingerspitzen an die Griffe und nicht mehr voll drumherum greifen, dann wird es etwas besser. Wiegetritt ist auch sehr hilfreich. 

Mein Sattel ist mittlerweile so weit vorne wie möglich, ich habe den Eindruck, dass es damit auch ein bisschen besser geworden ist. Da ich aber das Gefühl habe, ihn so weit vorne zu haben, dass ich schlechter Druck auf die Pedale geben kann, tendiere ich dazu, anstatt meines 11cm Vorbaus mal zu einem 6 oder 7 Modell zu greifen. 

Hat sonst noch jemand Tipps, wie oder was ich ändern soll/kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (26. März 2010)

Probier mal nen 60erVorbau. 20" und 110er Vorbau hört sich, auch für deine Größe, ziemlich lang an. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## sirbender (2. April 2010)

Was fuer einen Effekt hat es denn den Sattel ganz nach vorne bzw. hinten zu stellen?

Wenn ich ihn ganz nach hinten stelle ist die Sattelspitze nach unten geneigt und das Sattelende steht leicht nach oben - der Hintern sitzt dann nur auf dem Sattelende auf. Oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?

Im Moment ist mein Sattel in der Mitte aber ich habe den Eindruch dass ich zuviel Auflageflaeche und somit Druck im Schritt habe. Was mach ich am Besten dagegen?

Danke,
sb


----------



## Schildbürger (2. April 2010)

???
Man kann die Sattelneigung normalerweise unabhängig von der Postion des Sattel verstellen.
D.h. Sattelnase rauf oder runter sollte immer möglich sein, egal ob der Sattel ganz nach vorne oder hinten geschoben ist.

Meine Empfehlung ist es den Sattel HINTEN etwas höher zu machen, also nicht ganz waagerecht.
Man hat dann das Gefühl das einen der Sattel zum Lenker drückt.
Das ist gewöhnungsbedürftig und erfordert mehr Kraft in den Armen.

Ich fahre bei einer Größe von 185cm und einer Schrittlänge von 87cm eine Rahmenhöhe von 50cm und 585mm Oberrohrlänge waagerecht.
Mein Vorbau hat 110mm. 
Ich Liebe diese gestreckte Haltung. Für bergauf habe ich sogar BarEnds dran, die ich dann ganz vorne fasse. 
Ich habe hier noch ein Foto wo man das sehen kann.





Als Sattel habe ich den fi'zi:k Nisene Wing Flex.
Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit einige Sättel getestet und bin dann bei dem gelandet.
Gel Sättel wie der Phenon Gel passen mir gar nicht, da tut mir schnell der Hintern weh.
Der Aliante Sport geht noch, den habe ich als Reserve liegen.
Der Nisene Wing Flex hat eine breite Sattelnase auf die man sich setzten kann wenn es steil rauf geht.
Auf dem Foto sieht man das es ganz gut passt, ich habe keinerlei Beschwerden mehr, nachdem mir lange Zeit die Knie weg getan haben.




Viel Erfolg beim Ausprobieren, ein Patentrezept gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## Conin (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich (184, SL 88) habe auch Schmerzen in den Schultern und im Nacken. Eine Überhöhung macht eigentlich nur für sehr trainierte Fahrer sinn, denn dadurch erreicht man eine grössere "Sitzlänge". Alternativ kann man den gleichen Effekt auch mit einer etwas gestreckteren Position erreichen, da geht dann weniger auf die Schultern. Unergonomisch ist es, wenn man aufgrund eines kurzen Oberrohrs einen Buckel macht.
Ich würde dir also empfehlen, mal ein wenig gestreckter und mit weniger Überhöhung zu sitzen.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (30. Juni 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ???
> Ich fahre bei einer Größe von 185cm und einer Schrittlänge von 87cm eine Rahmenhöhe von 50cm und 585mm Oberrohrlänge waagerecht.
> Mein Vorbau hat 110mm.
> Ich Liebe diese gestreckte Haltung. Für bergauf habe ich sogar BarEnds dran, die ich dann ganz vorne fasse.


1,86m und 645mm ORLänge und 90mm Vorbau. Es geht also noch gestreckter.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. Juli 2010)

nvm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (22. September 2016)

fitnesslover schrieb:


> Hallo  ich kann dir Faszienrollen empfehlen. Ich hatte am Rücken auch extreme Beschwerden, aber durch die Rollen konnte ich die Schmerzen merklich lindern.
> Lg und viel Erfolg noch Beccy


Ich würde fast wetten, dass das Problem nicht mehr atuell ist


----------

